# Stage étudiant dév. Mac/PC/Web



## opendisc (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Opendisc, société à taille humaine, propose pour l'année 2005 et 2006 des stages étudiants dans le développement Mac (XCode - ObjC), PC (C++) et Web sur son site basé à Lille (Nord).

Si cela vous intéresse, envoyez dés aujourd'hui votre curriculum-vitae à l'adresse jobs@opendisc.net. Nous traiterons toutes les demandes avec rapidité et grand intérêt.

Merci.

http://www.opendisc.net


*Emmanuel Verlynde*
Chief Technical Officer - Opendisc®


----------



## Ptit-beignet (28 Juin 2005)

Bon pour moi les stages c'est fini mais je peux essayer de le communiquer a des amis et meme a la responsable de stage de mon école (UTC).
Ca peut interesser pas mal de gens sachant que ca propose un bon choix de technos et le fait que ca soit a Lille (donc pres de compiegne) aussi.
Si ca vous interesse, je peux donc transmettre ou vous mettre en relation avec mon école.
Quelques questions :
Quelle est la durée du stage (mon école veut des stages de 5 à 6 mois) ?
Est ce dans l'optique d'une pré-embauche ?
 Quelle serait la remuneration pour ce stage ?
Merci
Vincent


----------



## opendisc (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

Faites connaître cette offre, si cela vous est possible, à tout ceux que cela pourrait intéresser. La durée nous importe peu du moment qu'elle dépasse 3/4 mois. Cela peut effectivement déboucher sur une embauche, mais là nous ne faisons aucune promesse, cela dépend de la qualité des études et développements effectuées ainsi que nos possibilités et dispositions à ce moment là. Pour la rémunération c'est pareil, nous recrutons pour les stages sous status étudiant pour des travaux d'étude et recherche, donc normallement pas de rémunération.

Merci.


----------



## Ptit-beignet (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,
Mon école n'acceptant que les stages rénumérés (minimum: 350 pour bac+4, 600 pour bac +5) par respect pour le stagiaire et son investissement personnel pendant 5 mois, je ne peux le proposer à mes petits camarades 
Bonne chance
Vincent


----------



## molgow (8 Juillet 2005)

opendisc a dit:
			
		

> Pour la rémunération c'est pareil, nous recrutons pour les stages sous status étudiant pour des travaux d'étude et recherche, donc normallement pas de rémunération.



Ah ben évidemment... la recherche ce n'est pas du travail... 

À quand les stages où c'est le travailleur qui devra payer l'employeur ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben évidemment... la recherche ce n'est pas du travail...
> 
> À quand les stages où c'est le travailleur qui devra payer l'employeur ?



C'est un probleme épineux... Il faut voir quelle est la proportion productivité/apprentissage que l'on propose au stagiaire.
Car, c'est sur, pour une entreprise, acueuillir un stagiaire revient a demander à un salarié de s'occuper de son apprentissage. Mais apres si le stagiaire devient productif, il serait normal de le rétribuer.
Je pense que la position d'opendisc est claire, pas de rétribution a priori. Le stagiaire est donc en formation essentiellement.
Si la formation est a la hauteur cela peut vraiment valoir le coup.
J'ai accueillit quelque stagiaires (non retribués) dans ma société. Je pense (j'espère) qu'ils ont plus appris qu'ils ne m'ont donné.

Cordialement


----------



## Ptit-beignet (8 Juillet 2005)

Sans vouloir trop rentrer dans le débat, je trouve ce genre de reflexion vraiment bizarre.
Il est bien connu que les entreprises prennent des stagiaires pour faire du social.
Si au bout de 4 mois, le stagiaire n'est pas autonome et ne produit pas quelquechose d'utile, soit il a deux neurones, soit on ne lui donne pas l'occasion de faire quelquechose.
Payer un stagiaire, c'est le responsabiliser sur la tache qu'il a a faire et le motiver. Ne pas le payer est tres souvent soit de l'exploitation pure et simple (SSII qui prend un stagiaire, le facture au client au prix d'un ingé en lui faisant croire qu'il est bel et bien ingé), soit qu'il n'ont aucune considération (tiens travaille sur ca, ca traine depuis un bout de temps, personne s'en sert mais bon t'es la donc ...). Je dis ca a partir de mon experience mais bon je peux en avoir eu de mauvaise ..... ( meme si j'en doute fortement )
Une boite ne paye pas de charge pour un stagiaire si son salaire est en dessous de 30% du smic. Je pense que c'est le minimum pour une relation de travail saine.


----------



## molgow (8 Juillet 2005)

Oui oui oui je sais bien qu'un stagiaire ne rapporte pas forcément grand chose, mais je trouve qu'il faut arrêter cette logique à 2 balles... Les boîtes profitent indirectement de la formation qu'elles donnent aux employés. C'est pas dans l'intérêt des boîtes qu'il n'y ait que des gens mal formés sur le marché. En plus de ça, socialement, à part les fils à papa, y a pas grand monde qui peut se permettre de travailler gratos pendant plusieurs mois. Déjà qu'être étudiant c'est financièrement pas facile, si en plus on te fait bosser pour rien du tout, ça aide pas. En plus, c'est le simple fait d'avoir ou pas ton diplôme qui te prétérite. J'ai bientôt terminé mes études d'ingénieur en informatique. Là je suis à bac+4, et je comprends pas trop pourquoi aujourd'hui mon travail vaudrait zéro alors que dans une année je pourrais (j'espère) demander un premier salaire de minimum 3000 ¤ sans problèmes.

Désolé d'avoir fait dévié ce fil, mais l'exploitation des jeunes est quelque chose qui m'énerve au plus haut point ! 

[Edit] Et merci quand même à Opendisc d'avoir proposé ce stage ici, qui sait, peut-être quelqu'un sera-t-il tout de même intéressé !


----------



## luc02 (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je post ici car j'ai lut des trucs qui m'ont choqué. 

1/ "quand les stages où c'est le travailleur qui devra payer l'employeur ?"

il s'agit d'un stage les gars! moi je suis déjà content quand on me propose un stage intéressant comme celui-ci alors je vais pas aller pleurer parceque c'est pas payé comme un salarié!!!!!!!!!!!


2/ "En plus de ça, socialement, à part les fils à papa, y a pas grand monde qui peut se permettre de travailler gratos pendant plusieurs mois"

pareil, je ne suis pas un fils à papa et mes parents ont toujours trimer dans la vie pour y arriver, mais là vous rejetter la faute sur les entreprises... c'est l'état qui se désengage en matière de gratuité des études, faudrait pas inverser les rôles. Ou alors c'est que vous êtes rentré dans un cursus "payant" hors éducation national, mais là quand vous avez signé votre adhésion vous saviez que c'est payant alors n'aller pas vous plaindre aprés.


3/ "Là je suis à bac+4, et je comprends pas trop pourquoi aujourd'hui mon travail vaudrait zéro alors que dans une année je pourrais (j'espère) demander un premier salaire de minimum 3000 ¤ sans problèmes"

cool, t'as vut ça où? dans une grille de salaire??? Depuis quand on est payé à son niveau d'étude??? vous trouvez pas qu'il est plus logique de ne prétendre à aucun salaire tant que l'on a pas fait ses preuves? C'est comme cela que ça marchait avant, mais maintenant les gens ont tendances à vouloir tout de suite....


4/ "par respect pour le stagiaire et son investissement personnel pendant 5 mois, je ne peux le proposer à mes petits camarades"

dites tout de suite que cette entreprise ne respecte pas les individus... c'est du délire.



5/ "Ah ben évidemment... la recherche ce n'est pas du travail... "

si c'est du travail, mais si c'est dans le cadre de recherche de prospection, c'est avant tout une charge énorme que l'entreprise ne peut pas forcément supporter.... Je vous rappelle qu'elle propose apparemment des études sur Mac! c'est déjà un coût que beaucoup d'entreprise ne prenne même pas la peine de supporter... les entreprises subventionne également les universités par le biais d'impôts spécifique alors elles ne peuvent pas toutes en plus de cela rémunéré des stagiaires!!!! C'est peut-être le cas de SSII qui vont aprés faire trimer les stagiaires sur des tâches afférantes à des employés, mais là de par le message, les sujets et la deuxième réponse qu'ils ont faite, cette entreprise à l'air quand même plus humaine que cela.



6/ "Payer un stagiaire, c'est le responsabiliser sur la tache qu'il a a faire et le motiver"

Ah bon?? Parceque si t'es pas payé pour ton stage, tu fais de la merde? Et bien bon courage pour trouver un stage si c'est ton cas. Moi je suis motivé quand le sujet m'intéresse, pas quand on me propose de gagner de l'argent pour cela!



7/ "Une boite ne paye pas de charge pour un stagiaire si son salaire est en dessous de 30% du smic."

C'est vrai, mais elle paye quand même ces 30%. De toutes façons si vous êtes vraiment compétents appellez-les et vendez vous!!!!!!!! Vous verrez bien ce qu'ils sont prés à faire au lieu de critiquer tout de suite!


----------



## Fred'X (26 Juillet 2005)

Vu la tronche de l'emploi actuel je pense qu'il faut savoir faire profil bas de toute façon, j'ai une maîtrise de com spécialisée en multimédia ça ne m'a pas empêché de vendre des GSM pendant un moi, ni de reprendre un contrat de qualif de niveau bac+2.


----------



## SuperCed (26 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> dans une année je pourrais (j'espère) demander un premier salaire de minimum 3000 ¤ sans problèmes.



Tu fais quelle école? Les salaires ont l'air plus que corrects en sortant de là  !!!
Ce sont les salaires sur Paris ou en Province?


----------



## Ptit-beignet (26 Juillet 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais quelle école? Les salaires ont l'air plus que corrects en sortant de là  !!!
> Ce sont les salaires sur Paris ou en Province?


Nan al je crois que Monsieur Molgow craque un peu. A part en étant dans une école type Centrale, je crois que 3000 euros / mois sera un salaire plus que bon, voir tres bon.
La moyenne des jeunes diplomés est en ce moment au alentour de 32 k¤ par an sur Paris pour une bonne école (pas forcement top top mais bonne école).
Alors 36k¤ / an minimum nan je crois pas. Cela dit je connais un type de mon école qui a une proposition de 40k¤ / an sur Sophia Antipolis.
A+
Vincent


----------



## Ptit-beignet (26 Juillet 2005)

luc02 a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit d'un stage les gars! moi je suis déjà content quand on me propose un stage intéressant comme celui-ci alors je vais pas aller pleurer parceque c'est pas payé comme un salarié!!!!!!!!!!!


J'ai pas demandé d'etre payé comme un salarié, je demande d'etre indemnisé c'est tout.
Les stages que j'ai fait était tres interessants merci, et j'ai été indemnisé(750 les deux fois). Mais j'ai pas basé mon choix en fonction du salaire sinon je serais allé faire de l'excel et du word a la sncf payé 1500 euros par mois   


			
				luc02 a dit:
			
		

> mais maintenant les gens ont tendances à vouloir tout de suite....


Ah en mon temps c'etait different. Je vois pas comment tu fais correspondre 300 euros à "tout" mais bon   


			
				luc02 a dit:
			
		

> dites tout de suite que cette entreprise ne respecte pas les individus... c'est du délire.


Je ne dis pas que cette boite ne respecte pas les individus, je dis qu'elle ne respecte pas les stagiaires selon mon critère. 6 mois c'est long, et un bon stagiaire est productif a ce stade la.
D'ailleurs mon école nous oblige a prendre des stages rémunérés a + de 30% du SMIC pour bac+3 et plus de 750 euros pour bac+4 


			
				luc02 a dit:
			
		

> si c'est du travail, mais si c'est dans le cadre de recherche de prospection, c'est avant tout une charge énorme que l'entreprise ne peut pas forcément supporter.... Je vous rappelle qu'elle propose apparemment des études sur Mac! c'est déjà un coût que beaucoup d'entreprise ne prenne même pas la peine de supporter... les entreprises subventionne également les universités par le biais d'impôts spécifique alors elles ne peuvent pas toutes en plus de cela rémunéré des stagiaires!!!! C'est peut-être le cas de SSII qui vont aprés faire trimer les stagiaires sur des tâches afférantes à des employés, mais là de par le message, les sujets et la deuxième réponse qu'ils ont faite, cette entreprise à l'air quand même plus humaine que cela.


J'ai pas critiqué cette société loin de la, regarde mes premiers messages. Si tu peux pas te permettre de payer quelqu'un pour de la recherche bah t'en fait pas.
Tu peux aussi justifier le fait qu'on soutraite a des indiens, c'est vrai pourquoi payer des gens cher alors qu'on peut avoir la même chose en inde pour X fois moins cher !!!!!   


			
				luc02 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?? Parceque si t'es pas payé pour ton stage, tu fais de la merde? Et bien bon courage pour trouver un stage si c'est ton cas. Moi je suis motivé quand le sujet m'intéresse, pas quand on me propose de gagner de l'argent pour cela!


J'ai jamais dit que j'etais interessé par la thune mais je trouve normal d'etre payé. En plus une entreprise qui te paye doit rendre des comptes sur ton activité d'ou un travail plus important et interessant que sans salaire.


			
				luc02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, mais elle paye quand même ces 30%. De toutes façons si vous êtes vraiment compétents appellez-les et vendez vous !!!!!!!!


Qu'est ce que c'est 300 euros par mois pour une boite ? peanut !! c'est rien du tout ! Surtout qu'ils en tirent qqchose du stagiaire il est pas la juste pour etre formé.
Et de toute facon si la boite ne peut pas le payer, bah elle n'en prend pas.
J'ai pas d'argent pour acheter ce que je veux, je l'achete pas et je m'en passe. Je vais pas le voler sous pretexte que j'ai pas de tunes.
Fait ce que tu veux. Si tu veux des stages non rémunérés fait le. Soit tu parles de stage de courte durée (1 à 3 mois et la c'est normal que tu sois pas payé), soit tu te fais arnaquer selon moi.


----------



## Ulyxes (26 Juillet 2005)

opendisc a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Faites connaître cette offre, si cela vous est possible, à tout ceux que cela pourrait intéresser. La durée nous importe peu du moment qu'elle dépasse 3/4 mois. Cela peut effectivement déboucher sur une embauche, mais là nous ne faisons aucune promesse, cela dépend de la qualité des études et développements effectuées ainsi que nos possibilités et dispositions à ce moment là. Pour la rémunération c'est pareil, nous recrutons pour les stages sous status étudiant pour des travaux d'étude et recherche, donc normallement pas de rémunération.
> 
> Merci.


Bonjour,

Deux questions disjointes :

1. Etes-vous intéressés par des stagiaires non-étudiants ?  (qui seraient rémunérés donc).

2. Acceptez-vous le travail à distance ?

Je connais en effet des personnes qui pourraient être alors intéressées.


----------



## molgow (26 Juillet 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Nan al je crois que Monsieur Molgow craque un peu. A part en étant dans une école type Centrale, je crois que 3000 euros / mois sera un salaire plus que bon, voir tres bon.



J'habite en Suisse, c'est ce qui fait la différence... 
Il faut savoir qu'en Suisse on paie assez peu de cotisations sociales directement. Par exemple, l'assurance maladie, on la paie à part (assurances privées), et t'en as facilement pour 150 ¤ minimum par mois. Et y a pas que ça. Au final, je pense qu'il est difficile de vivre à moins de 1500 ¤ par mois en Suisse. J'aime bien prendre comme référence la caissière de supermarché. En Suisse, elle gagnera un poil plus de 3000 CHF, vous faites la conversion, ça fait dans les 2000 ¤.

Pour le 3000 ¤, je prends références à mes connaissances, les amis d'amis qui ont déjà terminés ou simplement les infos que je trouve. Et on me dit qu'on peut prétendre à 5000 CHF minimum après le diplome. Ça fait donc de l'ordre de 3000 euros. On verra, je vous dirais dans moins d'une année 

Et puis je fais une école d'ingénieur de type universitaire (cherchez EPFL sur le web si ça vous intéresse), en Suisse c'est à peu près le must. Et au niveau international on trouve l'école où j'étudie, en bonne place dans les classements qui regroupent les meilleures universités au monde. (bon j'admets que ces classements veulent pas dire grand chose parfois )

J'ai pas envie de me la péter, mais je pense juste qu'après mes 4 ans d'études dans cette école, même si je n'ai pas terminé, je vaux quelque chose et que pour moi il est exclu de travailler gratos. Voilà. Mais j'admets volontiers que pour certains ça peut être très intéressant comme expérience  Mais pas pour moi


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2005)

Pareil, en Allemagne, un étudiant ingénieur sortant de l'école peut demander 46 ke minimum brut/mois
Tout est question de cout de la vie. Quand on voit le cout de la sécurité sociale et le cout de la vie, ben c'est normal. Comparons ce qui est comparable. Par contre, en France, pour le même jeune diplomé ça oscillerait entre 28 et 32 ke


----------



## SuperCed (27 Juillet 2005)

En effet, en Suisse, les stagiaires sont parfois bien rémunérés.
En France, c'est assez différent...


----------



## benR (28 Juillet 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Mon école n'acceptant que les stages rénumérés (minimum: 350 pour bac+4, 600 pour bac +5) par respect pour le stagiaire et son investissement personnel pendant 5 mois,



Bel exemple d'état d'esprit de la part d'une institution sensée former des jeunes...

Que les étudiants refusent des stages non rémunérés, j epeux le comprendre, mais que l'école l'interdise, ca me semble tellement incompatible (et sans rapport) a priori avec ses objectifs que je ne comprends même pas qu'une école puisse décider ça.

Quant à la discussion qui a suivi, merci luc02 d'avoir remis un peu de bon sens dans un discours de gars qui se la pètent...
ON connait tous de sgars ui ont eu des offres à Sophia Antipolis... normal : c'est sur ces exemples là que les mythes sont créés, et que les futurs diplomés basent uniquement leur réflexion de salaire...


----------



## benR (28 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, en France, pour le même jeune diplomé ça oscillerait entre 28 et 32 ke



En Italie ou en Espagne, pour le meme taff, 20 ke....


----------



## benR (28 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je fais une école d'ingénieur de type universitaire (cherchez EPFL sur le web si ça vous intéresse), en Suisse c'est à peu près le must. Et au niveau international on trouve l'école où j'étudie, en bonne place dans les classements qui regroupent les meilleures universités au monde. (bon j'admets que ces classements veulent pas dire grand chose parfois )




le premier résultat donné par Google : 
http://ed.sjtu.edu.cn/ranking.htm

intéressant.


----------



## BooBoo (28 Juillet 2005)

Un stage rémunéré est gage d'un bon encadrement. La boite paye, et donc elle s'applique à ce que son stagiaire soit productif. c'est du gagnant/gagnant.
Si le stage n'est pas payé, il y a le risque qu'il reste tout seul dans son coin à bricoler un "truc" qui ne servira jamais ou qui ne répondra à aucun besoin. Le stagiaire n'est donc pas bien encadré et la boite ne gagne rien. C'est perdant/perdant.

Bien sur, il existe des stages non rémunérés qui son bien encadré (et inversement des stages rémunérés mal encadrés), mais ceux-ci doivent être plus rare.

Quand à proposer un stage de 4 mois non rémunéré en faisant miroité un contrat à la fin, je trouve ca plus que limite (si il y a possibilité d'embauche, il doit bien y avoir 400 euros/mois à donner lors du stage...)


----------



## benR (28 Juillet 2005)

Attention, je ne voulais pas relancer la discussion...

Je pense que la proposition initiale d'opendisc avait le mérite d'être clair, sans faux espoir, et chacun peut l'accepter ou la refuser.
Après, les topos sur les stages payés qui sont mieux ou moins bien, franchement, comme tu dis, y a de tout et son contraire. je pense qu'on a tous un pote d'un pote d'un pote qui a fait un stage énorme bénévole, ou l'inverse (ou les deux). de toutes facons, et tout le monde est d'accord là dessus, le principal c'est que la boite et le stagiaire y trouvent leur compte. c'est un contrat, finalement.
autant dire que c'est une discussion qui ne mène à rien. IL y avait un eoffre, il y a eu enflamme. that's all.


----------



## Zash_FX (31 Juillet 2005)

Sachez qu'un étudiant qui réalise un stage sans être payé (les indémnités ne comptent pas, je parle de salaire) à le droit (la loi le dit, on apprend ça en cours de droit en IUP Info) de réclamer le travail qu'il a réalisé au nom du droit d'auteur.

Ainsi vous faites votre stage, on ne vous donne pas de salaire ou juste des indémnités, alors vous avez le droit de reprendre votre travail sans que l'entreprise ait le droit de l'utiliser et/ou le vendre sans votre accord (cela doit être indiqué dans la charte de stage, ce que fait mon école et ainsi vous les faites banquer).

Voilà.


----------



## molgow (12 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour le 3000 ¤, je prends références à mes connaissances, les amis d'amis qui ont déjà terminés ou simplement les infos que je trouve. Et on me dit qu'on peut prétendre à 5000 CHF minimum après le diplome. Ça fait donc de l'ordre de 3000 euros. On verra, je vous dirais dans moins d'une année



J'ai même pas besoin d'attendre 1 année 
Je termine mes études dans 3 mois, j'ai déjà trouvé une place de travail et je vous assure que c'est bien plus haut que les 3000 ¤ que j'annonçais !

Le chiffre qu'annonçait daffyb (46 k¤) est très proche de la réalité.


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Décembre 2005)

Après quelle école ? Dans quelle région ? Pour quelle spécialité ?

(si c'est pas trop indiscret )


----------



## JackosKing (13 Décembre 2005)

Les stages, de toute maniere ne doivent pas etre choisis en fonction du salaire, mais de la mission.
J ai accepte un stage de 3 mois paye 300E/mois, et j ai beaucoup appris; Bien entendu a la fin j etais en negatif de qqs E:/
Le salaire est souvent proportionnel a la boite ou l'on travaille. j etais paye 300 E par mois dans une pme en france, la je suis en stage pour une annee en Allemagne et je suis paye 5 fois plus non imposable (SIEMENS/INFINEON) sans avoir fini mes etudes (le salaire d embauche est autour de 6kE/mois). Apres le choix de cette boite n etait pas le salaire, mais la mission et la langue. Car il faut savoir que le diplome joue pour les 2 3 grandes ecoles de france... mais ca ne fait pas forcement un bon travailleur. Il faut savoir bouger, se distinguer.

De plus la ou je suis mieux paye ne m assure pas forcement un meilleur avenir... Mais il faut quand meme un minimum pour vivre.


----------



## hopkins (13 Décembre 2005)

Salut opendisc 



			
				luc02 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je post ici car j'ai lut des trucs qui m'ont choqué.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperCed (14 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même pas besoin d'attendre 1 année
> Je termine mes études dans 3 mois, j'ai déjà trouvé une place de travail et je vous assure que c'est bien plus haut que les 3000 ¤ que j'annonçais !
> 
> Le chiffre qu'annonçait daffyb (46 k¤) est très proche de la réalité.



C'est en Suisse. En France, on est pas aussi bien payé malheureusement.
Je pense que le pouvoir d'achat en Suisse est supérieur également.

C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles la Suisse n'a pas encore d'intérêt à rentrer dans l'Europe. Ca changera peut-être dans quelques années, qui sait?... La Norvège est dans le même cas.


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Décembre 2005)

Je remercie _publiquement_ Moglow qui m'a donné les renseignements en _privé_ .

Effectivement, en France, 45k¤, c'est le salaire d'un responsable d'études expérimenté sur Paris... en province, il faut diminuer encore ! Pour le coup, faudrait habiter en France et être salarié en Suisse .... 

_Jeune responsable d'études Français, habitant en France, cherche emploi en Suisse...._


----------



## SuperCed (14 Décembre 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie _publiquement_ Moglow qui m'a donné les renseignements en _privé_ .
> 
> Effectivement, en France, 45k¤, c'est le salaire d'un responsable d'études expérimenté sur Paris... en province, il faut diminuer encore ! Pour le coup, faudrait habiter en France et être salarié en Suisse ....
> 
> _Jeune responsable d'études Français, habitant en France, cherche emploi en Suisse...._



Sans rire, il y a pas mal de gens qui achètent en France des maisons un peu moins chères et qui passent la frontière quotidiennement pour aller bosser en Suisse.


----------

